
Main(){printf(&unix[“\021%six\012\0”], (unix)[“have”]+“fun”-0x60);} - faehnrich
http://faehnri.ch/have-fun/
======
fazkan
Wao man that blew my mind, didnt know that about "!" operator...nice
article...

~~~
proaralyst
I think the ! operator is in BCPL, not C. If I'm right it became the []
operator in C.

~~~
fazkan
Yea I know, it became the unary operator * in B , and then was used as such in
C....

Read this (tough I am sure you have already read this), this is by the legend
himself... [https://www.bell-
labs.com/usr/dmr/www/chist.html](https://www.bell-
labs.com/usr/dmr/www/chist.html)

~~~
faehnrich
No, I have not read that yet. Thanks! Appropriate read for Dennis Ritchie Day
[https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/dennis-ritchie-
day](https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/dennis-ritchie-day)

